# Raideliikenne > Junat >  SRHS ry ja HMVY ry Rengasmatka 22.-23.5.2010

## Lari Nylund

Lähde mukaan Suomen Rautatiehistoriallisen Seura ry:n ja Haapamäen Museoveturiyhdistys ry:n järjestämälle kevätretkelle Itä-Suomeen. Matkalla tehdään useita tutustumiskäyntejä ja kuvauspysähdyksiä sekä vieraillaan sivuradoilla. Retkijunaa vetää Dr13 2343.

Lisätietoja matkasta ja ilmoittautumiset (30.4.2010 mennessä)
http://srhs.fi/retkelle/index.htm

Aikataulu

Lauantaina 22.5.2010
Haapamäki 7:55
Jyväskylä 9:53-9:55
Pieksämäki 11:57-12:04
Kuopio 15:06-15:55
Siilinjärvi 16:24-16:35
(kuvauspysähdyksiä linjalla ja asemilla)
Joensuu 20:05

Sunnuntaina 23.5.2010
Joensuu 8:00
Sysmäjärvi 8:50-10:55 (käynti kaivosmuseossa)
Kerma (lounas) n. 12:30-14:00
Varkaus (käynti Kommilan radalla) 15:00-15:30
Huutokoski 15:48-15:58
Pieksämäki 16:30-16:50
Jyväskylä 19:06-19:30
Haapamäki 20:55 

Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## ultrix

millä pelillä Haapamäelle tai Jyväskylään pääsee noin aikaisin aamulla etelästä, eli onko mitään yhteiskuljetusta järkätty?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Matkan hintaan kerrotaan kuuluvan lounas molempina päivinä. Missä lauantaina lounastetaan? Jos tulee kyytiin esimerkiksi vasta Kuopiossa, jääkö ilman lounasta?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:03 ----------




> millä pelillä Haapamäelle tai Jyväskylään pääsee noin aikaisin aamulla etelästä?


Tampereelta 9.05 lähtevä IC 83 saapuu Pieksämäelle 11.34, jossa on 30 min vaihtoaika rengasmatkajunaan.

Helsingistä 8.12 lähtevä IC 71 saapuu Pieksämäelle 11.41.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Matkan hintaan kerrotaan kuuluvan lounas molempina päivinä. Missä lauantaina lounastetaan? Jos tulee kyytiin esimerkiksi vasta Kuopiossa, jääkö ilman lounasta?
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:03 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Tampereelta 9.05 lähtevä IC 83 saapuu Pieksämäelle 11.34, jossa on 30 min vaihtoaika rengasmatkajunaan.
> 
> Helsingistä 8.12 lähtevä IC 71 saapuu Pieksämäelle 11.41.


Kiitokset Jounille yhteyksien kertomisesta. Matkan "oikea" lähtöasema on tosiaan Pieksämäki, jonne on yhteydet monesta eri suunnasta lähtöaikaan mennessä. Lisäksi tarvittaessa Pieksämäeltäkin löytyy majoituskapasiteettia esimerkiksi Hotelli Savonsolmusta omalla kustannuksella. 

Mikäli matkalle osallistuu vasta Kuopiosta, niin matkan hintaan kuuluvalle lounaalle sopii osallistua - se järjestetään nimittäin juurikin Kuopiossa. Jos kyytiin nousee vasta Siilinjärveltä, niin siinä tapauksessa jää ilman lounasta lauantaina.

Matkalle on tällä hetkellä ilmoittautuneita lähes 50 henkeä, joten tilaa on. Lisäksi yhden päivän reissaajia tai ilman majoitusta Joensuussa yöpyvien ilmoittautumisia otetaan vastaan myöhemminkin ja tarvittaessa liput myydään vasta junassa. Ilmoittautumisten päättyminen 30.4. johtuu majoitusteknisistä syistä eli jos mieliin Sokos Hotel Kimmeliin yöpymään tällä matkalla, niin kipinkapin osoitteeseen http://srhs.fi/retkelle/index.htm.

----------


## killerpop

> millä pelillä Haapamäelle tai Jyväskylään pääsee noin aikaisin aamulla etelästä


Niin etelästä, kuin Tampereelta pääsee myös lauantaisin siten, että on yhdeksän maissa perillä Jyväskylässä. Reitin varrelle osuu myös Keuruu noin kahdeksalta, mutta sen tuo retkijuna sivuuttaakin hetkeä myöhemmin.

----------

